# Happy Birthday tomHOcars!!



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday to you Tommy!! May you have many more!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW ! Happy Birthday Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tom!!!

(welcome back pinky)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pal

:hat::hat: Many many more :hat::hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy birthday ya old fart!!! :lol:


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

:hat::hat: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM and many more.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tom, Best Wishes for Very Happy Birthday & Many Years of Good Health! :hat:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Tom


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tom always a pleasure doing business at the midwest slot show.Maybe you will get some dash chassis for your birthday lol


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday what did your Chevy get for your BDAY?
Many more bud
John F:hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tom, I got slotcars older than you...

er ..... well maybe not.

Best wishes from the left coast.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you all .It sucks being as old as Bob.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Many Happy returns Tom... :thumbsup:

We pitched in to have this fella do his trick and tap out your age!!!






... but the ASPCA stepped in halfway through and shut it down... Apparently it's animal cruelty to make him do the trick for that long. :hat:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tom! See you guys at the Midwest show!

Tom


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tom. I made you this cake, but since I don't know where you live I guess I'll have to eat it myself. Thats Ok. I don't mind, besides at your age you probably don't want all those calories anyhow...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yum!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now that's cool... Happy Birthday Tom...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tom....you old Phttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks,love the cake.


----------

